# Mise à jour sur AppStore de logiciels achetés chez SmithMicr



## leraymur (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Smith Micro fait en ce moment une offre intéressante sur une appli qui m'intéresse (CameraBag2). Mais avant de la prendre, je me demande si les mises à jour ultérieures se feraient sur l'App Store et si, en cas de besoin, je pourrai la retélécharger comme c'est possible avec tous les achats App Store.

Merci.


----------



## edd72 (14 Novembre 2012)

Non, les applis achetées/installées hors MAS ne se mettent pas à jour via le MAS.

(sauf les applis d'Apple, genre iPhoto qui se mettent à jour via le MAS même si installées depuis DVD -mais ne figurent pas come achetées sur le MAS-, en fait elles sont assimilées à des MAJ système dans ce cas)


----------



## leraymur (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse. 

Je vais donc passer par l'App Store, la différence de prix de moins de 2  ne vaut pas le coup de s'embêter.


----------

